# The Google Toolbar



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

How many of you guys use the google toolbar? Just curious! Personally, I find it very handy!

http://www.google.com/toolbar/ff/index.html


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am not a fan of toolbars. However the google one isnt bad.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> I am not a fan of toolbars. However the google one isnt bad.


The google one is the only one I use.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I have an option to google anything when I write it in my web text place thing. (the place where you write www.slingshotforum.com)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, but I like the text find buttons in the google toolbar.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am a google fan 100% but I find Chrome to do just as much as the tool bar.. except maybe the sharing webpages part.

LGD


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like it


----------

